# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  كمك در انتخاب دبيرستان در اهواز (سال چهارم)

## 7p7

دوستان اهوازي كه در مدرسه خوبي هستن يا ميشناسن لطفن كمك كنن

----------


## ParsaYousefi

@Mr.Dr @mamad.hny

----------


## amir.tk

سلام
متاسفانه اهواز ، بهتره بگم خوزستان از سطح کیفیت از خیلی شهر های منطقه 3 هم عقب تره
بنابراین مدارس دولتی به هیچ وجه (اصلا) به درد نمیخوره
این سطح بندی مدارس اهواز (نسبت به قبل به کلی تغییرات داشت)
1-طلایه داران
2-شهید بهشتی
3-امام علی
4-دکتر حسابی
5-طباطبایی
(مدارس پسرانه رو گفتم)

----------


## 7p7

> سلام
> متاسفانه اهواز ، بهتره بگم خوزستان از سطح کیفیت از خیلی شهر های منطقه 3 هم عقب تره
> بنابراین مدارس دولتی به هیچ وجه (اصلا) به درد نمیخوره
> این سطح بندی مدارس اهواز (نسبت به قبل به کلی تغییرات داشت)
> 1-طلایه داران
> 2-شهید بهشتی
> 3-امام علی
> 4-دکتر حسابی
> 5-طباطبایی
> (مدارس پسرانه رو گفتم)


واقعا درست ميگين 
ولي اينا كه گفتين مدارس سمپاد يا نمونه دولتين و ديگه براي سال چهارم ثبت نام نميكنن ، ميشه دبيرستان غير دولتي معرفي كنيد

----------


## amir.tk

> واقعا درست ميگين 
> ولي اينا كه گفتين مدارس سمپاد يا نمونه دولتين و ديگه براي سال چهارم ثبت نام نميكنن ، ميشه دبيرستان غير دولتي معرفي كنيد


همون طور که گفتم واقعا مدرسه خوبی پیدا نمیشه اما...
این مدارس بد نیستن
1-شاهد انصار (فاز 1)
2-شاهد انصار(کیانپارس)
3-شهدای صنعت نفت
4-شاهد(پیچ میدان)

----------

